# Vaughn Williams Tallis fantasy version



## Erik Helm (Dec 31, 2007)

Interested in others feedback on which recordings of the Fantasy on a theme of Thomas Tallis they prefer. I have the Marriner recording, but have also heard great things about the Barbirolli version as well. Thanks in advance.


----------

